# Finishing coat on a new offset fab job



## Sol (Nov 30, 2021)

Hi guys

I'm in the midst of completing a custom build for a horizontal offset. 

I was thinking of leaving the steel raw finish and season it with canola oil spray later. 

I have a question about the legs and the storage tray which i am putting at the legs. I would like to coat it with oil as well, but I don't think it will get up to temp to have a 'non tacky' coat. 

I did think of going with high temp paint, but the firebox outer paint coat wouldn't survive a cook. 

Appreciate any advice you are able to offer.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Nov 30, 2021)

There are several companies that manufacture a high temp clear coat for exhaust systems that would give you protection yet keep that raw steel look. I like the raw steel look...


----------



## Sol (Nov 30, 2021)

Thanks for the reply. I will check that out to see what's available. 

What do you do with the legs normally?


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Dec 1, 2021)

Sol said:


> What do you do with the legs normally?



I have a smoker built by The Metal Guys, TMGPits.com, of Knoxville, Tn. I got it with their off-road wagon package and the whole smoker from top to bottom, including the axles, is raw metal and coated in a high temp clear-coat. It's hard to see, but here it is at their shop the day I picked it up...


----------

